# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Hornady Interlock 140gr BTSP - .277cal

## Jaco Goosen

Anyone shooting these? I bought a few boxes of these - can't decide if I buy a 270 or rather sell the bullets and invest it another project.

----------


## Sideshow

Hey @Jaco Goosen yes I’m using them in my 7x57 but 139g in sp. I’m finding good accuracy. Also good performance.
The three animals in the last two months went no more than four meters.
Only one round recovered. I’ll post a pic tomorrow.

----------


## mawzer308

Performance is good and the BC, is not bad either. They don't look flash but they worked well in my 270 on game.

----------


## Micky Duck

they are boreing....
I chucked together a load...it was sub inch...I shot two red hinds both over 300 yards and both just died!!!! how boreing is that???
both were crease shots and neither had huge amount of wastage,one was only about a cupfull!!!!

yip dead boreing plurry awesome projectiles..go on buy a mighty .270win   you know you want to.

----------


## 257weatherby

So why does a bloke that does not have a .270, buy  lots of pills for one?

----------


## Micky Duck

> So why does a bloke that does not have a .270, buy  lots of pills for one?


because he really really WANTS to own one LOL....

----------


## Sideshow

Are yes that would be my dyslexia kicking in there @257weatherby sorry about that what I should have said was.
"I using Hornady Interlock SP 139g 7mm/.284 in my 7x57".
Now that that is cleared up Ill go dig out that spent round I have and post it. :Psmiley: 

I must say they make a hell of a mess on fox's, totally gutted the last one.

Also the Muntjac that I shot she dropped without so much as a kick. The hart was lying on the ground on the off side sucked  :Zomg:  exit wound was a 2" hole if that. They are a very muscular deer a right bugger to skin. Both front legs where a write off the entrance wound was also quite big and I thought that it might have been a surface failure. But in hindsight after looking at the exit wound I just think that this round smashed bone which pushed back out making the entrance wound seem bigger than what it was. The hart being on the ground next to her was lacerated with bone fragments. I feel this was from the entrance shoulder and not the exit. If this makes sense.
This pic shows the entrance wound. 

The last two fallow buck both raking shots in through the left hand side, just behind the front leg. First one ran around 4 meters max. This is the one which I recovered the round from. Clean through the hart so he was dead on his feet. The round was found just under the skin on the right hand shoulder pit low down.

The last buck which is posted here https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-2022-a-79074/ was shot going away again the round entered through the left hand side just back from the front leg. It then travelled forward straight through the hart, lungs and smashed into the lower right hand side neck just off where the oesophagus comes through into the chest cavity.

Of this round all I found was fragments. Just grains of lead around the neck area. I think that the jacket would have been in with the offal. No exit wound.

Cheers

----------


## Jaco Goosen

Micky Duck might be right. I love guns and at some stage I wanted to get one, then I thought about it and realized I dont need one - but I bought the bullets just incase. That was four years ago.

----------


## Sideshow

As promised

----------


## Sideshow

Sadly I may have to change to an eco friendly ones. Game dealers here look to be not going to take anything shot with lead.
Shame as these cost £34.50 per box of 100 heads Barnes ttsx 120gr £56 per box of 50

----------


## Howa1500

absolutely love them in my 270, shot 3 stags with them already this year, all dropped pretty much straight away and the accuracy and load development i have found to be exceedingly boring....

----------


## Husky1600

And if you cant decide what to do with them, I'll take a couple of boxes off your hands, cos theyre......well..........so bloody boringly accurate and hit like the hammer of Thor.

----------


## csmiffy

So not to explodey then although I doubted they would. So does exactly what a projectile between the 130's and 150's should do.
Open up ok on light stuff as well as per @Sideshow and his 7x57

----------


## Tahr

Interlocks are great in every caliber Ive tried them in (.243, 7mm, .270 and .30). The worst that can be said is that their noses can get a bit battered in the mag. 

We used to say that the flat base were better than the boat tail variants but it was probably internet bullshit before the internet.

I have 200 139grn 7mm up my sleeve for a rainy day.

----------


## Tahr

> So not to explodey then although I doubted they would. So does exactly what a projectile between the 130's and 150's should do.
> Open up ok on light stuff as well as per @Sideshow and his 7x57


With .270 and 308 you reliably find them mushroomed under the skin on the far side of the deer. They don't lose their jacket like SST's mostly do.

----------


## Sideshow

@Tahr do you do anything with the heads that get batted? Smooth off the tip? Or just shoot em.

----------


## Tahr

> @Tahr do you do anything with the heads that get batted? Smooth off the tip? Or just shoot em.


I haven't used then for 10 years but the answer is that  it never worried me.

----------


## Dicko

Just shoot them. If the mag is full they all get flat tips. Hold on Mr deer Im just going to sharpen my tip. Same for most lead tipped projectiles.

Ps heads are what your wife or boyfriend gives you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

I remember back when using factory PMC in the .270 the lead tips got horribly mashed if out shooting wallabies,the one in bottom of mag might have 10-15 rounds fired above it before its turn,I took to trimming the lead off them completely with tullins shears (remember them?) right from get go.... shot a chammy at close to 400 yards using those....how I know how far away it was is the first shot aimed at backbone clipped her toenails,giving me correct amount of kentucky windage for 2nd shot.
the only difference Ive found with boattails VS flat base is the boat tails that wee bit easier to load into case as they fall in without being held as press starts to move.

----------


## Sideshow

Yes I did read somewhere that the tip of the bullet won’t really affect accuracy. 
But if your reloading and scratch the base of the bullet this will cause an inaccurate round.

----------

